# Le Havre, Normandy, France



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*FOR THE NEWS PROJECTS (urbanistic & architectural) : **HERE*

























































































































































































Source : ICI


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Le Havre


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice pics of a very unique city; one of the most interesting I've visited. Those monumental concrete buildings are very impressive and together with the atlantic breeze and the stone beaches gives that very special "Le Havrian" atmosphere.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, lovely images from Le Havre...thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Source : ICI


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Le Havre seems to be a nice port city!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

interesting images specially the close-ups.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Tour de l'Eglise Saint-Joseph - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Elévation intérieure de l'Eglise Saint-Joseph - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Porte Océane vue de la plage - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Avenue Foch - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Avenue Foch - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Le Volcan et le Bassin du Commerce - Le Havre par jfloiseau, sur Flickr


Pain de Sucre par milliped, sur Flickr


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

The french protoype city of Art-Deco


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Yesterday*























































Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Boulevard Clemenceau - 23 août 2012 (Le Havre) (10) par Padicha, sur Flickr


Boulevard Clemenceau - 23 août 2012 (Le Havre) (3) par Padicha, sur Flickr


Plage du Havre - 23 août 2012 (Porte Océane - Le Havre) (8) par Padicha, sur Flickr


Plage du Havre - 23 août 2012 (Porte Océane - Le Havre) (6) par Padicha, sur Flickr


Stade Océane - 23 août 2012 (Boulevard de Léningrad - Le Havre) (7) par Padicha, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Le Havre - Eglise Saint-Vincent par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre Port de plaisance par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre, la nuit... par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre le front de mer : nuit estivale par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre facade du Paz' par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre la côte de la Hève, soleil couchant... par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Le Havre place Jules Ferry : winter night par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Le Havre


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting town and nice pictures, thanks


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Sainte Adresse - Le balcon de l'Estuaire par Eric SCHEUBLE, sur Flickr


Sainte Adresse par yoann_2004, sur Flickr


Sainte Adresse en images par geratton, sur Flickr


Sainte-Adresse par sky#walker, sur Flickr


Sainte Adresse en images par geratton, sur Flickr


Sainte Adresse 141 par christine.petitjean (absente), sur Flickr


aida_1105_012 par k1rsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Cool thread! 

This region of Northern France intrigues me, as I have Norman ancestry on my Dad's side of the family. Must visit one day.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

026 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


027 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


031 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


034 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


035 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


039 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


042 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


041 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


047 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


049 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


053 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


054 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


056 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


057 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


059 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


063 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


065 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


066 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


068 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


071 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


074 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


075 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


077 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


083 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


084 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


086 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


090 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


091 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


092 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


093 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


095 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


020 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


021 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


023 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


024 par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Panorama plage Le Havre par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Sainte Adresse - Le balcon de l'Estuaire par Eric SCHEUBLE, sur Flickr


Nice-Havrais par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Le Havre


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Jardins suspendus* 


Entrée des Jardins Suspendus du Havre par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Entrée des Jardins Suspendus du Havre par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Les Jardins Suspendus du Havre par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Bunker de l’ancien fort par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Serres techniques des Jardins Suspendus par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Vestiges des anciennes batteries par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Serres de collection par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Nénuphar géant par zigazou76, sur Flickr


Le tapis vert et ses délicats effluves par zigazou76, sur Flickr



The view on Le Havre


Le Havre depuis l’ancien fort par zigazou76, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Résidence de France*




7718 - Zoom sur la résidence de France par Rolye, sur Flickr



Résidence de France le Havre par charles.maslard, sur Flickr


Le Havre par  photopade., sur Flickr


IMG_3097 par fabe oner, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Z'estivales*








































Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*14 juillet 2013 -Fête Nationale-*







































Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Skyline of Le Havre *


Le Havre par Nigel Eve, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Avenue Foch * (one of the widest of France)



DSC08617_8_9_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08599_600_601_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08608_09_10_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08626_7_8_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08602_3_4_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images. :cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Eglise Saint-Vincent-de-Paul*


DSC08431_2_3_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08446_7_8_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08437_8_9_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08449_50_51_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08428_29_30_tonemapped par LHSK, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Le Havre :cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*View by the boat Norman Voyager* (Le Havre<>Portsmouth)










Source : ICI (bigger picture, post #786)


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Stade Océane*



Abbaye de Graville & Stade Océane ( par UnHavrais, sur Flickr



Stade Océane par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


Stade Océane - 23 août 2012 (Boulevard de Léningrad - Le Havre) (7) par Padicha, sur Flickr


Stade Océane - Le Havre par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Stade Océane - Le Havre par Le Havre Tourisme, sur Flickr


Havre AC - Stade Oceane (62) par Peter R Miles, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hotel de ville*


Ayuntamiento de Le Havre par juanulagu5, sur Flickr


Ayuntamiento de Le Havre par juanulagu5, sur Flickr

*Port de plaisance & la Manche*


P1040383 par altier76, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Boulevard de Strasbourg by night*


Boulevard de Strasbourg de nuit, Le Havre par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


Boulevard de Strasbourg de nuit, Le Havre par UnHavrais, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Signal, le MuMa et le Sémaphore*


Le Havre (78) par Rangi 52, sur Flickr


IMG_3155 par Alain Aubé, sur Flickr


IMG_3080 par Alain Aubé, sur Flickr


IMG_2972 par Alain Aubé, sur Flickr


Le Havre (37) par Rangi 52, sur Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice!
Le Havre is intriguing me more and more. Because of the destuction of the old town and the -modern architecture that replaced it, it's quite atypical for a French city, but I think that it looks wonderful. The lonely tall church tower nicely dominates the city, both from far away but also within the city, appearing at the end of the wide boulevards.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

le havre par misvid, sur Flickr


le havre par misvid, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*La plage/the beach*


Le havre centre et escaliers par emargelion, sur Flickr


Le havre centre et escaliers par emargelion, sur Flickr


Le havre centre et escaliers par emargelion, sur Flickr

Le havre centre et escaliers par emargelion, sur Flickr


Le havre centre et escaliers par emargelion, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*MuMa - Musée d'art moderne André Malraux -*


Le Havre par francescomariacolombophoto, sur Flickr


Le Havre par francescomariacolombophoto, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tempête Christian sur la digue/Storm St Jude on the dike*


Tempête Christian par Jean-Damien GUICHARD, sur Flickr


Tempête Christian par Jean-Damien GUICHARD, sur Flickr


Tempête Christian par Jean-Damien GUICHARD, sur Flickr


Le Havre dans la tempête par Normandie_Photos, sur Flickr


Le Havre dans la tempête par Normandie_Photos, sur Flickr​


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame du Havre * *


Notre-Dame du Havre - France par Frank Smout, sur Flickr


Notre-Dame du Havre - France par Frank Smout, sur Flickr


Le Havre, cathédrale, organ par pierremarteau, sur Flickr


Cathédrale du Havre par Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), sur Flickr


Nef de la Cathédrale du Havre par Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), sur Flickr


Façade de la Cathédrale Notre-Dame du Havre par Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre la nuit/Le Havre by night*


Le Havre De Nuit #2 par Matthieu Lenormand, sur Flickr


Ecole de Danse par n.lorre, sur Flickr


Le Havre De Nuit #1 par Matthieu Lenormand, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Parc de Rouelles*


Le Colombier par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


Panorama Vallée de la Lézarde par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


Rouelles - La Bouteillerie par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


Le Marais par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


La Cascade par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Autobus Vintage 1975*


JHM-1975-0859 - France, Le Havre, autobus par jhm0284, sur Flickr


JHM-1975-0860 - France, Le Havre, autobus par jhm0284, sur Flickr


JHM-1975-0848 - France, Le Havre, autobus par jhm0284, sur Flickr


JHM-1975-0852 - France, Le Havre, autobus par jhm0284, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Noël / Christmas*



illuminations par *ThierryLin*, sur Flickr


Ibis Styles le Havre centre - Noël 2013 par Hotels le Havre, sur Flickr


Hôtel des Phares - le Havre/Sainte Adresse - Normandie / Noël 2013 par Hotels le Havre, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville - Le Havre par LouisPhotographe, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Le Havre by NASA*









Source : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bonne année 2014 - Happy New Year 2014​*

Le Havre par Filip42, sur Flickr​


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

IMGP1453 par the_speakon, sur Flickr​


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

DSC08104 par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08131 par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08127 par LHSK, sur Flickr


DSC08137 par LHSK, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Grande roue et Église Saint-Joseph*


Le Havre - La Grande Roue 2013 3 par tonybelenus, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Panorama*


Le Havre par Roqin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Port du Havre, Terminal de France*


_D7K2387 par ADK_59, sur Flickr


_D7K2404 par ADK_59, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Nice-Havrais, Sainte-Adresse*















































google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tramway in Boulevard de Strasbourg*

google map : ICI


LIA 015 "Rolleville" [Le Havre tram] par Howard_Pulling, sur Flickr


LIA 011 "Mannevillette" [Le Havre tram] par Howard_Pulling, sur Flickr


LIA 002 [Le Havre tram] par Howard_Pulling, sur Flickr


LIA 006 [Le Havre tram] par Howard_Pulling, sur Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Boulevard de Strasbourg* (1/3)















































Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Boulevard de Strasbourg* (2/3)















































Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Boulevard de Strasbourg* (3/3)














































Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Quai Southampton *





























Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tramway, beach & skatepark*


Tramway, plage & skatepark - Le Havre by UnHavrais, on Flickr


google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Notre-Dame-des-Flots, Sainte-Adresse* (1/2)















































Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Notre-Dame-des-Flots, Sainte-Adresse* (2/2)






































Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Le Havre :cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Novotel, quartier Gare/Vauban*




















Source : groupe fb "T'as grandi au Havre si....."

google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*La traversée Le Havre-Sainte-Adresse*

Les nageurs sur la plage... by Portocéan, on Flickr

Départ imminent by Portocéan, on Flickr

Départ des "sans palmes" by Portocéan, on Flickr

Avant le départ... by Portocéan, on Flickr

Arrivée à l'estacade by Portocéan, on Flickr

Arrivée à l'estacade... by Portocéan, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Abbaye de Graville* (1/2)


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Abbaye de Graville* (2/2)


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


Le Havre - L'Abbaye de Graville by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Nice-Havrais, Sainte-Adresse*

Le Havre, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr

Le Havre, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr








[/url]Le Havre, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr[/IMG]


google map : ICI


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Skyline of Le Havre by night*


Le Havre by night by lesphotosduseb, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Concrete of Perret in Le Havre*


Le Havre by julien `, on Flickr


Le Havre by julien `, on Flickr


Le Havre by julien `, on Flickr


Le Havre by julien `, on Flickr


Le Havre by julien `, on Flickr


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*World Trade Center and CMA CGM by night*


LE HAVRE WTC by gregory.canu, on Flickr

google map : ICI


*Sciences Po, Nouvel's swimming pool and EDF by night*


LE HAVRE BATEAU-FEU by gregory.canu, on Flickr

google map : ICI


*Place de l'Hotel de ville by night*


LH BY NGHT by gregory.canu, on Flickr

google map : ICI


----------

